# Raptors @ Cavs | Game #70 | 3/21/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 70*_

 *VS* 

*Toronto Raptors* *(35-33) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (39-30)*

_*Friday, March 21, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio, *NBALP*, *TSN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> With LeBron James leading the league in scoring, it’s easy to forget the kind of defense the Cleveland Cavaliers are capable of playing.
> 
> It seemed like the Toronto Raptors had forgotten how to play defense until their latest win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need this one not so much for playoff position but because we could be playing these guys in the first round and we need to put together a winning streak to gain some momentum before the playoffs


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

the poor lapse on defence of toronto for the past 11 had alot to do with missing chris bosh who is our anchor in the middle.

we just beat the lowely miami heat by almost 50, for their lowest point total in team history, so our confidence will be high, hopefully bosh has some more legs back, but i like how the new cav guys are playing, aside from wally, who i don't really like, i hope you play him all game.. joey smith is underrated & lit up toronto for chicago.

gonna be a good game, as all toronto/cleveland games have been this season, hopefully chris bosh's girlfriend keeps her *** at home


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

southeasy said:


> the poor lapse on defence of toronto for the past 11 had alot to do with missing chris bosh who is our anchor in the middle.
> 
> we just beat the lowely miami heat by almost 50, for their lowest point total in team history, so our confidence will be high, hopefully bosh has some more legs back, but i like how the new cav guys are playing, aside from wally, who i don't really like, i hope you play him all game.. joey smith is underrated & lit up toronto for chicago.
> 
> gonna be a good game, as all toronto/cleveland games have been this season, *hopefully chris bosh's girlfriend keeps her *** at home*


:rofl2:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

should get Bosh's girlfriend to head butt Lebron before the game. She has Shelden William-esque forehead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a big game.

We need to see some consistent progress in terms of team defense, and develop an effective bench rotation before the playoffs. Also as Pioneer said Toronto could be our 1st round opponent.

I'd guess it will be a close game, 91-88 Cavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is a big game.
> 
> We need to see some consistent progress in terms of team defense, and develop an effective bench rotation before the playoffs. Also as Pioneer said Toronto could be our 1st round opponent.
> 
> I'd guess it will be a close game, 91-88 Cavs


Just as important as the win is seeing some improvement in the offensive chemistry and Brown figuring out his rotations


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When Boobie comes back I think I might put him back into the starting lineup. He's a better fit in terms of providing the outside shooting with Lebron and Sasha starting. I'd like West to come in as part of the second unit so he can provide some penetration etc and play alongside a shooter in Wally plus Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Weird only 2 officials tonight - not only that it's Violet Palmer and Dick Pavetta..gonna be some bad calls tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking good in transition. Smart decision by Sasha and finish by Delonte


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

dwest with the and1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Sasha


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

where was the foul on sasha?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sasha wow! He's strong


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DWest needs to control the turnovers here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Facial by LBJ


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

looking good on D so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Weird only 2 officials tonight - not only that it's Violet Palmer and Dick Pavetta..gonna be some bad calls tonight


You got to be kidding me?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like how we're feeding Z early against Bargniani


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Z is so solid out there...he is BY FAR our second best player IMO.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bosh is torching us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Z is so solid out there...he is BY FAR our second best player IMO.


Agreed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here goes the AV/Ben Wallace lineup again. Mike B. again goes to it..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Varejao has really played like a moron lately


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ all time leading scorer in Cavs history. Congrats to the King


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sasha! What a beautful stroke he's got...I wish he had a quicker release though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad matchup with Damon Jones against TJ Ford...

Sasha scores again nicely on the drive


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lcuky bounces all over for the raps...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy didn't even challenge that shot. WAKE UP Andy - god he has been crap lately 

TERRIBLE call by Violet Palmer


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

violet palmer???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow we shot 56% in the 1st qtr and still somehow ended up down 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy gets burned again inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice hook shot by Wally Z


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

violet palmer and bavetta...fantastic duo lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There ya go Andy - nice offensive reb

Then he makes another stupid pass...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy...jesus.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bench playing with good energy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I like Devin Brown...he is really playing well


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Delonte playing solid d. Devin aggressive on offense. We're clicking so far, the chemistry is better with the new guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everytime Mike B. goes to the AV/Ben Wallace duo we struggle to score

Yet he KEEPS going to it...:dead:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy hit that damn layup!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Everytime Mike B. goes to the AV/Ben Wallace duo we struggle to score
> 
> Yet he KEEPS going to it...:dead:


Is Joe Smith hurt or something? Why doesn't he g with AV/Smith?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ugly basketball on both sides. Toronto is bascially shading 3 guys towards Lebron: somebody has to be open


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha needs to hit that open 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey is brandname ok? I haven't seen him in here in awhile


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is up 3 at the half. 

Gotta love the "It's snowy in here" graphic on the screen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a good sign that the Cavs are only up a couple points and the Raptors are shooting 37%


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Horrid first half offensively. Defensively, we're much better than we used to be...at least so far it seems we've carried on the defensive effort intensity from the detroit game.

Lebron needs to be more aggressive in the second half, he has just six points on 7 attempts...and NO free throws...there were two uncalled shooting fouls I can think of right now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does Mike Brown hate Joe Smith ?

I guess boxscores prob. don't justify what Ben Wallace does on the floor. But I don't get too see games, does he do stuff on the floor?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great lob pass by Delonte


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Does Mike Brown hate Joe Smith ?
> 
> I guess boxscores prob. don't justify what Ben Wallace does on the floor. But I don't get too see games, does he do stuff on the floor?


No idea why Joe Smith didn't play more. I honestly think Mike B. forgot about him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs look awful in the 3rd as usual


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uggh Bad 3rd quarter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron keeping us in the game solo right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good thing LeBron is getting hot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Ben Wallace out with back spasms again 

Just can't get healthy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like we're going into another 4th qtr behind.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones on TJ Ford ain't going to work


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I guess Wally and Smith are in the dog house?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nevermind Smith in the game now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The LeBron to DJ connection is striking at the right time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Devin


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big slam by LBJ 

Need some more stops


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL amazing play by Z


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with a real man's block there. That's stepping up.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Z with a HUGE block


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That is how you attack the rim LeBron. Refuse to be denied.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron just too big and strong!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Dude, Lebron is a BEAST


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I love Lebron James. Once he got the ball you just KNEW that was gonna be a monster slam


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow. Cleveland down the court fast and attacking.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron with the dancing, LOL


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Let's hold on to that lead...DENY THE 3 BALL!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like how Devin is always attacking the rim. Need these FT's from Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to tighten the D up here and we can blow this game open


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that a charge?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How does Bosh get that call in the circle???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ locking down Calderon defensively


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron should definitely make an all-defense team this year.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron is simply the MVP, awesome on defense, awesome on offense, simply awesome...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

If we get a stop on this next possession, I think this game is ours.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> *Lebron is simply the MVP*, awesome on defense, awesome on offense, simply awesome...


Bingo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Violet Palmer...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Violet Palmer is terrible: she was looking to Baveta to make the call on that play whree she had the angle


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That call blows ***.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

violet palmer sucks ***...David Stern, please fire her.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

A Stop Please


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron no ft's? wow


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

maybe we can get philadelphia in the first round?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron no ft's? wow


LOL, 29 pts stellar game, but no free throws...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Joe Smith with the final blow.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

dagga!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron no ft's? wow


I thought you knew: LeBron gets *all* the calls. There's no disputing it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> maybe we can get philadelphia in the first round?


I'd rather play Toronto :raised_ey


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good win for the Cavs. 

The "MVP" chants are going on in the crowd.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'd rather play Toronto :raised_ey


Really? I doubt we could sweep Toronto, as they would likely get hot from deep several times. I think a series with toronto would go at least 5 games.

With Philly, I feel that if we defend the way we have been these past several games, we can sweep them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Really? I doubt we could sweep Toronto, as they would likely get hot from deep several times. I think a series with toronto would go at least 5 games.
> 
> With Philly, I feel that if we defend the way we have been these past several games, we can sweep them.


Yeah I like the matchups against Toronto. Varejao/Smith are mobile enough to contest Bosh, they can't defend Z, they have no one to even remotely stop LBJ in the 4th qtr. 

Philly would be a challenge as Iguodala could defend Lebron pretty well and make him work on the other end (more than the Raps with Jamario Moon). Also Andre Miller plays well against us, and they have a center who can challenge shots. 

We'd likely win both series so I guess it doesn't really matter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'd rather play Toronto :raised_ey


ditto


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I thought you knew: LeBron gets *all* the calls. There's no disputing it.


:redface:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BTW anyone know what happened to Brandname? He hasn't been on in awhile


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Washington is officially in 5th position...:rofl2:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Washington seems to play us a lot tougher then Toronto: I'd rather face Toronto although Deshawn/Lebron "fued" would be hilarious to watch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Philly would be a challenge as Iguodala could defend Lebron pretty well


I don't believe that's the case. Lebron usually just drives past Iggy, or overpowers him. He's faster and stronger than AI.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I want Washington. Just so Deshawn Stevenson has to back up his talk.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I don't believe that's the case. Lebron usually just drives past Iggy, or overpowers him. He's faster and stronger than AI.


Yeah nobody can really stop Lebron. But he at least has to work defensively against Iggy.

He basically can rest on defense the majority of the game against the Raps since they play Jamario @ SF.

Another nice thing about playing the Raps is we can play DJ or Boobie and hide them defensively against a spot shooter like Kapono.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yeah nobody can really stop Lebron. But he at least has to work defensively against Iggy.
> 
> He basically can rest on defense the majority of the game against the Raps since they play Jamario @ SF.
> 
> Another nice thing about playing the Raps is we can play DJ or Boobie and hide them defensively against a spot shooter like Kapono.


If I was the Raptors I would go ultra small against the Cavs and play both Calderon and Ford against us. That would put us on our heels on defense and unless Brown wants to put Wally in the post we really wouldn't have a counter for it on offense

I wouldn't enderestimate Philly either: Dalembert gives them a big body, Miller will body up our PG's and we really can't put Lebron on him because he'll have to take AI


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We can put Sasha on AI when we need to. Or Devin Brown, I would think. And then swing Lebron over to Miller.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

incidentally how great was Lebron's defense on Calderon. Changed the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I noticed a subtle difference in the offensive sets the last few games: Lebron is now starting to set a lot more picks for both Jones and West. Good move by Brown to prevent the Lebron trap that teams have been throwing at the Cavs


----------

